# Smokers Trying to Give Up: Don?t Stop Thinking About Cigarettes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Smokers Trying to Give Up: Don’t Stop Thinking About Cigarettes ScienceDaily – Blocking thoughts of cigarettes helps reduce smokers’ intake at first, but means they smoke more than usual when they stop suppressing, according to new research. The study was carried out by researchers at St George’s, University of London and the University of Hertfordshire. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

